# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Prolaktyna.

## aniak25

WItam! W październiku ub roku poroniłam w ok. 4-5 tygodniu. Ginekolog zlecił mi szereg badań krwi i wtedy okazało się, że poziom prolaktyny wynosi 81 ng/mL. Przepisał mi bromergon, lecz wcześniej kazał powtórzyć badanie prolaktyny. Powtórzyłam - wynik 18 ng/mL. Sama z siebie zrobiłam badanie trzeci raz bo pomyślałam, że któryś wynik może jest błędny. Trzecim razem wyszło ok 50. Nie wiedziałam jak to traktować stąd czwrte badanie w innym labolatorium - wynik 29. Ginekolog jednak zalecił branie tabletek ze względu na te wahania. Brałam bromergon 3 miesiące po 1 tabletce na noc. Odczekałam 2 tygodnie - kolejne badanie - wynik 65. Udałam się więc do endokrynologa, ten zbadał tarczycę - wszystko w porządku, wypisał skierowanie na rezonans i 2 opakowania bromergonu po pół tabletki na noc. Aktualnie czekam na rezonans i żyję w niewiedzy. Bardzo chciałabym zajść w ciążę ale nie wiem co z tą prolaktyną. Dodam, że miesiączki mam regularne, nie mam obolałych piersi, nie mam nadmiernego owłosienia, głowa boli mnie czasami (jak chyba każdego), kłopotu ze wzrokiem też nie mam. Proszę o poradę - co robić? co z ciążą? Dodam jeszcze że mam 25 lat i to poronienie było moim pierwszym i jednocześnie pierwszą ciążą. Od tamtej pory nie próbowaliśmy z mężem, cały czas czekamy. Czy ten poziom prolaktyny jest aż taki groźny, że tak długo muszę faszerować się tabletkami? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.

----------

